

Adding Vi To Your Zsh - dougblack
http://dougblack.io/words/zsh-vi-mode.html

======
lionyo
Thanks for "export KEYTIMEOUT=1"!

I use [https://github.com/robbyrussell/oh-my-
zsh](https://github.com/robbyrussell/oh-my-zsh) which has a nice vi-mode
plugin, built in indicators like you mentioned too

~~~
boon
A terrific fork of oh-my-zsh is Prezto.

[https://github.com/sorin-ionescu/prezto](https://github.com/sorin-
ionescu/prezto)

------
paulannesley
For highlighting that you're not in vi insert mode, try using an emoji (e.g.
high voltage sign: Unicode: U+26A1, UTF-8: E2 9A A1) instead of [NORMAL]. It
works in iTerm2 on Mac OS 10.8. Can't vouch for other OS/terminal
combinations.

RPS1="${${KEYMAP/vicmd/⚡}/(main|viins)/}"

------
hrjet
I also use this binding:

bindkey "^B" history-beginning-search-backward

You can type the start of a command and then hit Ctrl-B to search for similar
commands in your history that had the same prefix.

~~~
cleverjake
You should check out [https://github.com/zsh-users/zsh-history-substring-
search](https://github.com/zsh-users/zsh-history-substring-search)

------
bitwizzle
For those of us still using bash, "set -o vi" is analagous. I would be
interested in hearing about customizing it in ways like this article.

